

Some thoughts on the “geo stack” - prakash
http://cdixon.org/2010/02/14/some-thoughts-on-the-geo-stack/

======
wallflower
Interesting thoughts on geo becoming a core part of current and emerging
applications.

Even though Facebook has lost some ground to foursquare, Robert Scoble has an
interesting perspective on the ambitions of Facebook.

"Phase 1. Harvard only.

Phase 2. Harvard+Colleges only.

Phase 3. Harvard+Colleges+Geeks only.

Phase 4. All those above+All People (in the social graph).

Phase 5. All those above+People and businesses in the social graph.

Phase 6. All those above+People, businesses, and well-known objects in the
social graph.

Phase 7. All people, businesses, objects in the social graph."

[http://scobleizer.com/2009/03/21/why-facebook-has-never-
list...](http://scobleizer.com/2009/03/21/why-facebook-has-never-listened-and-
why-it-definitely-wont-start-now/)

